# currumbin Creek sunday 13th



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys

going to hit currumbin creek in the morning if anyones interested, 
hopfeully be able to russle up a jack this time.
fished it about 2 weeks ago and landed 3 cod (40cm) and lost a better fish in about 2 hours so

will fish from about 6.30 on and launch from Wendts Bridge at the end of Galeon Way, 
Troll run is towards the mouth and back along the rock bars


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good luck Ben I thought it may still be too dirty, my sis-in-law overlooks Talle Ck [near Fleays] and said its still putrid with mud and fresh


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

its not perfect at the moment but its not as bad as it was so its definately fishable, 
hopefully it goes ok. The jacks dont mind the fresh as we were catching quite a few a month ago from the bank in similar conditions (water color wise)


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

hey dodge,, tally is operating ok, caught a 25cm bream and a 50cm flatty just testerday arvo just up the creek from the main ski area, back out there this arvi too, sorry for the interuption,keen for currumbin next time fishing man, will have to get up earlier and check the trips...


----------

